
Which Internet Registries Offer the Best Protection for Domain Owners? - alexkon
https://www.eff.org/wp/which-internet-registries-offer-best-protection-domain-owners
======
amingilani
I can't help but chuckle that the most secure and censorship resistant domain
is the .onion domain.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Well it is literally designed for that. Only downside is that you have to be
on the network (TOR) to begin with.

~~~
tyingq
There's the automatic
[http://[whatever].onion.to](http://\[whatever\].onion.to) gateway

Though I suppose that doesn't help with things like email.

------
MichaelGG
So in summary, .at and .is are the best in terms of not getting your domain
taken by others.

~~~
uiri
.de and .ru seem to be similar in that regard.

Most of the others limit arbitration-related takedowns to trademarks. I would
be wary of those which allow broader takedowns.

.at hides personal info. .is seems to make name and email public. .de seems to
make name and mailing address public. .ru has "normal" whois.

As a Canadian, I'm not at risk for a Canadian trademark takedown and
individuals have their Whois data hidden so I prefer .ca to .com/.net/.org

~~~
anonymouz
I was quite surprised by the statement of the EFF that .at allows hiding of
personal info (unless a trustee is used). My impression, from personal
experience, is that this is not the case. The NIC-AT WHOIS policy also seems
to indicate that the WHOIS data will be public [1].

[1] [https://www.nic.at/en/my-at-domain/domain-search/whois-
polic...](https://www.nic.at/en/my-at-domain/domain-search/whois-policy)

------
Mrw00t
If you want to protect your identity but still use a regular TLD you can
register the domain thru Njalla, [https://njal.la/](https://njal.la/)

~~~
newscracker
Well, there are ccTLD registries that do not allow protecting or hiding the
owner's identity. The FAQ on Njalla doesn't clarify how this works legally and
if certain authorities could shut down domains when they find that the owner
in the WHOIS is just a proxy for the real one. The best option, IMO, would be
to use TLDs that allow such protection to be used.

~~~
icebraining
Njalla does clarify: _they_ are the owners of the domain, therefore they only
have to display their identity.

 _When you purchase a domain name through Njalla, we own it for you. However,
the agreement between us grants you full usage rights to the domain. Whenever
you want to, you can transfer the ownership to yourself or some other party._

~~~
belorn
Quite many registries forbid this and explicitly forbids the registrar to hold
domains for their customers. Those that disregard this can lose their
registrar status.

It is sadly also common to see ccTLD that require that the legal owner have
local presence in the country of the TLD. The way to go around this is to have
a legal entity, often a law firm, which then holds the domain. If Njalla uses
this, then you the customer don't have ownership, and Njalla do not either,
but rather its the law firm.

~~~
rlpb
> It is sadly also common to see...

Why is this sad?

~~~
teddyh
Because it _doesn’t work_. The intention if the ccTLD registry is clear: they
only want local businesses and persons to use the domain names in their ccTLD.
But as it stands, as a foreign company it is only slightly more expensive to
register a domain in such a ccTLD than some other TLD – it does not stop
anyone except poorer foreign people from registering, and placing limits on
poor people just for being poor never works out well.

------
brooklyntribe
Ok, so if I wanted to register a name, that NO one could touch, who would I go
with?

Love to say to a lawyer, OK, how is you Azerbaijan? You'll have to deal with
them.

------
Vektorweg
Didn't mention OpenNIC tho.

~~~
gruez
why? the overwhelming majority of internet users don't use alternate dns
roots, so unless you want your users to switch their dns settings on all their
devices to use your site, no serious sites are going to use it. at least
.onion has some use in that it's the only way of addressing hidden services.

------
rustacean
ARIN

